

Social Networking: The Future - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/05/social-networking-future/

======
jpwagner
_Once we’re uber-connected and getting information online from people we’ve
only met online we need to know more about the “authority” of the people we’re
following._

This comment was the most striking to me. His references to Klout, namesake,
Quora, and HN imply that, for him, this is a central issue in the future of
the web.

I think it's unclear what place "authority" has in the future.

Despite its personal problems Yelp has worked well because of it's democratic
nature focusing on corroboration more than an individual's clout.

